# Black Hawk Down!!!



## Euphman06 (Oct 29, 2013)

Saw this and thought it was the complete bike for sale, but nope, the seller has it torn down to almost every bolt in a separate auction. Makes me sick

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281194441449


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 29, 2013)

If you think the bike needs to be preserved, contact the seller and see what he wants for all the parts and offer to buy the bike for that amount.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 29, 2013)

Rivnut said:


> If you think the bike needs to be preserved, contact the seller and see what he wants for all the parts and offer to buy the bike for that amount.




I'm asking him that right now


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's his bike......Sad, but true.

I think it should stay together.......


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 29, 2013)

He said no one wanted it whole. Told me he was asking $500 as a complete bike... I think that's a great price


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 29, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> He said no one wanted it whole. Told me he was asking $500 as a complete bike... I think that's a great price




I call BS... that would sell at $500 in about two minutes.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 29, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I call BS... that would sell at $500 in about two minutes.




I agree, total crap...and where exactly did he claim he offered it with no takers?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 29, 2013)

....................................


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 29, 2013)

This seller is as offensive as it gets to our hobby (and our culture) and deserves the full force of our fury... FWIW


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 29, 2013)

I would think value would be around $1,000 on one of these right? Even with the wrong front fender and wrong seat.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 29, 2013)

I say hang 'em ... Hang 'em high !!!

[video=youtube;80k4qakPrqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80k4qakPrqA&feature=player_detailpage#t=0[/video]

pap
.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 29, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I would think value would be around $1,000 on one of these right? Even with the wrong front fender and wrong seat.




Both fenders are wrong btw and  CABE member bike noted a switch was custom installed on the tank on another thread about it.
Don't think this one would have hit 1K, but that is a starting point for a complete, but unaccessorized Falcon/Blackhawk in similar condition.
Chris


----------



## Harveydanger (Oct 30, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> This seller is as offensive as it gets to our hobby (and our culture) and deserves the full force of our fury... FWIW




I plan on bidding on some of the parts for my Falcon restoration , I see you are looking for a Elgin fender & light also a Shelby Airflow chainguard? Where do you think you will find those parts if no one parts these rougher bikes out?
It is his bike he owns it he can do what he wants with it , I am greatful the bike was rescued from a estate and didn't end up in some scrap metal man's trailer which I have seen happen during estate cleanouts...


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like someone on here "ratted me out" to the seller and he came back at me saying he was going to go to ebay security and NY state police and report me for cyber bullying because I made threats on "a site called the cabe". I'm pretty sure I can figure it out who "turned me in" but I wish this guy would have actually read the thread before attacking me. I hardly doubt a "hang em' dry" video of a band playing is threatening, or the smile emoticon after "full force of fury" is as well.  I'm more bothered with the tattle tale member on here.....

This bike is far from gone to the point of having to part it out. It's a nice restorable bike that will get stripped for sake of a few extra bucks. Oh well, time to move on to the next one


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 30, 2013)

Harveydanger said:


> I plan on bidding on some of the parts for my Falcon restoration , I see you are looking for a Elgin fender & light also a Shelby Airflow chainguard? Where do you think you will find those parts if no one parts these rougher bikes out?
> It is his bike he owns it he can do what he wants with it , I am greatful the bike was rescued from a estate and didn't end up in some scrap metal man's trailer which I have seen happen during estate cleanouts...




Harveydanger is right. We need guys like this. How in the world would we be able to resurrect our bikes if we didn't have guys like this. Imagine owning a near mint Daytona and you don't have the rear wing. The world needs guys like this who aren't afraid of disassembling a piece of history and offering to the masses


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you buy a bike that's missing something, you have no one but yourself to blame if you can't locate it. Same thing was true of the Outboard hobby I was in....
The Falcon was complete... a bike you need a part for isn't!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Looks like someone on here "ratted me out" to the seller and he came back at me saying he was going to go to ebay security and NY state police and report me for cyber bullying because I made threats on "a site called the cabe". I'm pretty sure I can figure it out who "turned me in" but I wish this guy would have actually read the thread before attacking me. I hardly doubt a "hang em' dry" video of a band playing is threatening, or the smile emoticon after "full force of fury" is as well.  I'm more bothered with the tattle tale member on here.....
> 
> This bike is far from gone to the point of having to part it out. It's a nice restorable bike that will get stripped for sake of a few extra bucks. Oh well, time to move on to the next one




Wow!  That's crazy.  This is not the same country I grew up in.  It's unbelievable.


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2013)

*"complete"*



bricycle said:


> If you buy a bike that's missing something, you have no one but yourself to blame if you can't locate it. Same thing was true of the Outboard hobby I was in....
> The Falcon was complete... a bike you need a part for isn't!




with wrong parts- part it!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

bike said:


> with wrong parts- part it!




yea, I see the front fender and the saddle is a bit new...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 30, 2013)

Too many wrong parts, no decals left, house paint touchups, I have NO problem with this one being parted as it's far from original.  This coming from someone who is usually against parting.  As to the seller, don't care for him as he HAS parted some great originals that in my eyes should have never been parted.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

bricycle said:


> yea, I see the front fender and the saddle is a bit new...





A few wrong parts is no big deal. I don't think that would have stopped a collector from buying the bike as a whole. I would have just sold the fenders and seat seperate and left the rest together like it has been since the 30's.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 30, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Wow!  That's crazy.  This is not the same country I grew up in.  It's unbelievable.






Euphman06 said:


> Looks like someone on here "ratted me out" to the seller and he came back at me saying he was going to go to ebay security and NY state police and report me for cyber bullying because I made threats on "a site called the cabe".... I hardly doubt a "hang em' dry" video of a band playing is threatening, or the smile emoticon after "full force of fury" is as well.




They'll never take me alive!  :eek:


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Looks like someone on here "ratted me out" to the seller and he came back at me saying he was going to go to ebay security and NY state police and report me for cyber bullying because I made threats on "a site called the cabe". I'm pretty sure I can figure it out who "turned me in" but I wish this guy would have actually read the thread before attacking me. I hardly doubt a "hang em' dry" video of a band playing is threatening, or the smile emoticon after "full force of fury" is as well.  I'm more bothered with the tattle tale member on here.....
> 
> This bike is far from gone to the point of having to part it out. It's a nice restorable bike that will get stripped for sake of a few extra bucks. Oh well, time to move on to the next one




OK, who ratted Euphman out on ebay???????  I only see ONE suspicious member in this thread, I guess it could have been an onlooker who did not post but really suspicious & NOT COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 30, 2013)

The truth is there was nothing to rat him out about. He had a right to post the auction and express his feelings about it. Ebay doesn't govern the first amendment and neither does a seller there. The links to the videos were meant to be taken as a joke. At least I took them that way!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> The truth is there was nothing to rat him out about. He had a right to post the auction and express his feelings about it. Ebay doesn't govern the first amendment and neither does a seller there. The links to the videos were meant to be taken as a joke. At least I took them that way!




Agree & I took the video as s joke too but we had a recently banned member who threatened cyber stalking between the CABE and eBay accounts of CABE members .  He has now showed up since banned as various new member user names in my opinion. My further 2 cents...... He needs to go away permanently.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 30, 2013)

This post headline shoulve been BLACK HAWK DOWN lol!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This post headline shoulve been BLACK HAWK DOWN lol!!




now that's good!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 30, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This post headline shoulve been BLACK HAWK DOWN lol!!




Had me laughing too.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Had me laughing too.




Fixed it


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2013)

*black hawk down*

such an appropriate title for parting out one of my favorite and most sought after bikes of all time.what a discrace. what would keep him from parting a 34-35 aerocycle?


----------



## filmonger (Oct 30, 2013)

*RE: they are listening*

Now we all know the NSA is listening and watching..... So America is a much safer place! Bet the rat works for them toooooo!


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just thought I'd post his message to me I got first thing this morning...

Dear euphman06,

I was just notified by another Ebay member that you have been posting THREATS on a website called The Cabe that I deserve Full Force and Fury and also posting a video Hang Him High , How old are you? Does your Mom and Dad know you are on their computer making such threats? I will be contacting Ebay security and also New York State Police since this falls under New York States cyber bullying law...

New York State Penal Law


§ 240.30 Aggravated harassment in the second degree.
A person is guilty of aggravated harassment in the second degree when,
with intent to harass, annoy, threaten or alarm another person, he or
she:
1. Either (a) communicates with a person, anonymously or otherwise, by
telephone, by telegraph, or by mail, or by transmitting or delivering
any other form of written communication, in a manner likely to cause
annoyance or alarm; or
(b) causes a communication to be initiated by mechanical or electronic
means or otherwise with a person, anonymously or otherwise, by
telephone, by telegraph, or by mail, or by transmitting or delivering
any other form of written communication, in a manner likely to cause
annoyance or alarm;


Not to mention this charming message sent to me after asking how much he was asking for it whole.

$500.00 but I guess I was asking too much so I was told by the expert bike collectors all I heard was what a piece of poop it was and the front fender wasn't original to the bike and other childish negative comments so I decided to sell it in pieces somebody must need the parts...


----------



## tbone (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you know the guy HIMSELF is not a member?


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't you think a professional mannered person who makes a living selling things would communicate a little more grown up than this? Almost every message he sent me had at least one curse word and then he assumes I'm an angry kid sitting at home. That's a great way to build a business..


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

tbone said:


> How do you know the guy HIMSELF is not a member?




I'm sure he is... and I'm pretty sure I know who it is. Not that he'd come out and be a man and admit to it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Too many wrong parts, no decals left, house paint touchups, I have NO problem with this one being parted as it's far from original.  This coming from someone who is usually against parting.  As to the seller, don't care for him as he HAS parted some great originals that in my eyes should have never been parted.




Times 2.  When I saw this listed my first thought was "Hmmm, do I need that rack?"  It looks like a great parts bike to me. Now that ladies Colson he parted was the "damn shame" of the year so far for me.  It was all there and needed nothing.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Just thought I'd post his message to me I got first thing this morning...
> 
> Dear euphman06,
> 
> ...





I didn't know it was illegal to annoy someone in New York.
Just another reason to be glad I don't live there.


----------



## tbone (Oct 30, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I didn't know it was illegal to annoy someone in New York.
> Just another reason to be glad I don't live there.




Sorry. Seems you cant annoy anyone in the US.
http://www.stopbullying.gov/laws/texas.html


----------



## sqrly (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Just thought I'd post his message to me I got first thing this morning...
> 
> Dear euphman06,
> 
> ...



I dont see anywhere in that description of NY law, where you have done anything wrong.  You did not send anything directly to him, he had to search it out himself.  I would tell him to pound sand, but a wiser man would let him know, by contacting you in such a manner as he did, that he is the one possibly violating NY law.  Or, just tell him to pound sand.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Just thought I'd post his message to me I got first thing this morning...
> 
> Dear euphman06,
> 
> ...




My advice would be to just let it go,  I think your kind of on the wrong side of being right, and just digging yourself into a hole.


----------



## Bicycle Peddler (Oct 30, 2013)

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> My advice would be to just let it go,  I think your kind of on the wrong side of being right, and just digging yourself into a hole.




Hold on here, who needs to "let it go"  Euphman didn't even do the things he was accused of doing !! He didn't post any video, I did, this d-bag has now threatened action against Euphman aparently through an ebay message where there's absolutly no evedence of him ever doing the things he's accused of doing. That's harassment, if that puke ever contacts Euphman again, ebay should be notified and a complaint should be filed. They have a record of whatever communications take place between their registered users and will plainly see there is no evedance to back up the false accusations.

The only thing I hate worse than a leftist puke, is a sniveling leftist puke !!! 

pap
.


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I didn't know it was illegal to annoy someone in New York.




I think it's OK to annoy someone from New York, but only if you're from New York or New Jersey.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 30, 2013)

I think that eBay Falcon was far too nice to part out. 

Now for comparison, here is a BH/Falcon I bought. Frame had issues and just about every part was damaged, wrong, or both. If the previous owner parted it, I don't think many tears would have been shed. I made it a Rat Rod and sold the parts I didn't use.


----------



## mike j (Oct 30, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I think it's OK to annoy someone from New York, but only if you're from New York or New Jersey.



 New Jersey, which exit?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Hold on here, who needs to "let it go"  Euphman didn't even do the things he was accused of doing !! He didn't post any video, I did, this d-bag has now threatened action against Euphman aparently through an ebay message where there's absolutly no evedence of him ever doing the things he's accused of doing. That's harassment, if that puke ever contacts Euphman again, ebay should be notified and a complaint should be filed. They have a record of whatever communications take place between their registered users and will plainly see there is no evedance to back up the false accusations.
> 
> The only thing I hate worse than a leftist puke, is a sniveling leftist puke !!!
> 
> ...




Eh, well I stand corrected, I'll notify the proper authorities and let them know that your the one that should be charged with this crime.  Why is it that every time we start a dialogue, I start wishing for an "+ add as enemy" option


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Eh, well I stand corrected, I'll notify the proper authorities and let them know that your the one that should be charged with this crime.  *Why is it that every time we start a dialogue, I start wishing for an "add to enemies option"*




I don't know bikewhorder, maybe your just too touchy-feely. 

pap
.


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Eh, well I stand corrected, I'll notify the proper authorities and let them know that your the one that should be charged with this crime.  Why is it that every time we start a dialogue, I start wishing for an "+ add as enemy" option




There's an "add to enemies" option?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 30, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> I don't know bikewhorder, maybe your just too touchy-feely.
> 
> pap
> .




I think your cruel jabs at me are akin to a boy in grade school who picks on a girl he's secretly in love with, but doesn't yet know how to express his emotions.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think your cruel jabs at me are akin to a boy in grade school who picks on a girl he's secretly in love with, but doesn't yet know how to express his emotions.




Now bw, I'm not poking fun at you personally. C'mon man, work with me _son_ ! We could be the new Vince & Dave 

pap
.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

My response to his threat (I did find it ironic that someone was going to report for harassment when I as well was now getting harassed...) was.

Dear (name removed for anonymity),

I'm sorry you were mislead, but I posted no such threats. And to answer your questions, I'm 29 years old with two kids of my own and no, my mom and dad don't know I'm on the computer making "threats" (which I haven't anyway). It's a good habit to check your sources out before you start harassing and falsely accusing people yourself. Good luck with your sales and if you get any more complete bikes in the future, keep me in mind because I'm always buying if the price is right. Have a good day, sir. 


I don't do the whole name calling 12 year old bullying thing. My only hope is this guy sees how much of a jerk he's being and changes his ways (doubtful). His response back to that message was a single period. Yup, a period (and not a girl's one). Guess he was at a loss of words?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman, the guy's a grade A *TOOL*...

They're a dime a dozen these days !! 

You're not responsible for things other people post to your thread. If the asshat wants to come after me for that video I posted ...

BRING IT !!! Unless his name is "'em", he's just sucking wind.

pap
.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

I just enjoy the drama and figured others will get a kick out of it. I'm not afraid the NY police will be knocking my door down tomorrow especially since the guy has absolutely no case and in fact he was the threatening one, not me. Hopefully karma is alive and well for this man.


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Now bw, I'm not poking fun at you personally. C'mon man, work with me _son_ ! We could be the new Vince & Dave
> 
> pap
> .




Replace me and Dave? I would have to hold auditions but to replace Dave i already found a match.


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I start wishing for an "+ add as enemy" option




There's an "add as enemy" option?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 30, 2013)

*NOW* everything is back in order.

For a while there, I thought vince went soft in the head !!! He was being way too nice to Dave.

pap
.


----------

